# 14 in standards or reverse



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

ok heres the stupid question what fits on my 94 deville fwd i want 14s but will reverse fit or do i need standards oh and it does have a setup in it thats why the ? also i have this set of 20in lexanis on my deville rite now i want to trade them straight up for a set of 14s with good tires for my deville heres a pic so you can see the rims im in tucson az so if anyone close has what i need hit me up


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

put some 22" chrome spokes on that hoe.


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

thats what my homie keeps sayin but i want 14s


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 2 2010, 11:41 PM~16780545
> *thats what my homie keeps sayin but i want 14s
> *


even if you go standard they'll stick out well past your fender. FWD is tough with spokes. IMO fwd doesnt mix well with small diameter spokes.


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

i believe you may be wrong on that i got this pic from a friend on here im pretty sure these are standards and they are 14s


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 3 2010, 09:27 PM~16789076
> *i believe you may be wrong on that i got this pic from a friend on here im pretty sure these are standards and they are 14s
> 
> 
> ...



the one he got has skirts tho


----------



## 93Continental (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 3 2010, 09:54 PM~16789472
> *the one he got has skirts tho
> *


That and those things look TUCKED in there.. Pretty slanted. Is it just like that cuz its dropped or im guessing they stay like that to clear the inside of the wheel well?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Mar 3 2010, 09:59 PM~16789549
> *That and those things look TUCKED in there.. Pretty slanted. Is it just like that cuz its dropped or im guessing they stay like that to clear the inside of the wheel well?
> *



THAT car prolly has bags on it


----------



## temper-mental (May 18, 2009)

he said he wants RWD on his car... the pic of the caddy you posted has standard wheels.

The question he's asking is what im wondering about my 99


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

14x7 standars


----------



## temper-mental (May 18, 2009)

these pics you guys are posting are irrelevant. what about RWD rims?? know what i mean?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by temper-mental_@Mar 3 2010, 09:36 PM~16790083
> *these pics you guys are posting are irrelevant. what about RWD rims?? know what i mean?
> *


 :uh:  :loco:


----------



## temper-mental (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 3 2010, 09:41 PM~16790175
> *:uh:    :loco:
> *


reverse spokes.. not standards.. he says his caddy is FWD but he wants RWD spokes. I wanna know the same thing. will they fit with a lip? But ME, my deville doesn't have a skirt, but i wanna know why NOBODY online has RWD spokes on thier 99 deville?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529805


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by temper-mental_@Mar 3 2010, 09:52 PM~16790386
> *reverse spokes.. not standards.. he says his caddy is FWD but he wants RWD spokes. I wanna know the same thing. will they fit with a lip? But ME, my deville doesn't have a skirt, but i wanna know why NOBODY online has RWD spokes on thier 99 deville?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529805
> *


he cant put reverse whells on_t it will it in the back, on ur 99 u can but they will be sticking out like a mofo._


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

OFFSET
fwd, standard, reverse.
i stand corrected as standard offsets look fine on the deville, but the reverse would look terrible. some like their wheels poking out the sides :thumbsdown: 
all pics except the very first have been standard offset (rwd) rims. there's only 1 fwd wire wheel and it has not been posted.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 3 2010, 10:07 PM~16790631
> *OFFSET
> fwd, standard, reverse.
> i stand corrected as standard offsets look fine on the deville, but the reverse would look terrible. some like their wheels poking out the sides :thumbsdown:
> ...


this is fwd

















and look how muck the knockoffsticking out!!! now look at my standars!!! witch one looks beter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 3 2010, 09:26 PM~16790894
> *and look how muck the knockoffsticking out!!! now look at my standars!!! witch one looks beter!!! :biggrin:
> *


the reverse :biggrin:


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

ro sleepy the blue one actually does have hydros on it 2 pumps 10in rears and 6s in the front i have pic of setup if ud like to see


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

sharky ty for the pics the white one is the look im goin for is it juiced and the fwd spokes are ugly as hell so i need some rwd standards i figured that just wanted to be sure thx


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 3 2010, 10:43 PM~16791131
> *sharky ty for the pics the white one is the look im goin for is it juiced and the fwd spokes are ugly as hell so i need some rwd standards i figured that just wanted to be sure thx
> *


 :thumbsup: 

leet me know it goes homie, actuly the white one is mine did am working on it


----------



## temper-mental (May 18, 2009)

Oh ok.. So what i need are standards? ...any pics of what rwd spokes would look on my car?


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

temper do you not understand standards and reverses are rwd rims they are the ofsets the also make fwd ones the rwd standars are on the white deville the fwd spokes are on the other deville above the white one open ur eyes bro


----------



## temper-mental (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 4 2010, 12:02 PM~16795730
> *temper do you not understand standards and reverses are rwd rims they are the ofsets the also make fwd ones the rwd standars are on the white deville the fwd spokes are on the other deville above the white one open ur eyes bro
> *


I know that. I got my words mixed up lol, cause i was frustrated tryna find a way to put reversed rims on my car. I just settled & ordered standards for my deville yesterday. im still mad as hell, that sucks

But i seen MAYA_813LAC caddy. & it don't look too bad. this how mine's gonna look with no skirt


----------



## temper-mental (May 18, 2009)

OH YEAH! Are 13's gonna fit?? I heard the brake calipers were too big!!


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

im getting 14s on mine to be safe


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by temper-mental_@Mar 5 2010, 08:29 AM~16804161
> *OH YEAH! Are 13's gonna fit?? I heard the brake calipers were too big!!
> *


13's wont fit in the front, i was told by my mechanic he told me did i need to get callipers and bolt patter from a other fwd caddy did can put 13's on it.


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

forget changing all those parts and run 14s they look good and are better for ur tranny on the highway


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 7 2010, 11:09 AM~16819316
> *forget changing all those parts and run 14s they look good and are better for ur tranny on the highway
> *


yep


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 7 2010, 10:09 AM~16819316
> *forget changing all those parts and run 14s they look good and are better for ur tranny on the highway
> *


im goin to do it but not anytime soon.


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

do what sharky change all the shit to run 13s


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

post some pix of your deville when you get them on...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 8 2010, 10:34 PM~16834612
> *do what sharky change all the shit to run 13s
> *


 :yes:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

.. I have 14x6 standard..


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

what size cylinders are you running luxurylows


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 11 2010, 12:35 PM~16861077
> *what size cylinders are you running luxurylows
> *


Its air homie..


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

cool luxurylows i like that chrome grill is it e&g i have the gold on mine but want to trade it for a chrome one


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

my dash


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey theres a dead guy in ur dash call ghostbusters lol looks good homie


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 11 2010, 10:54 PM~16866607
> *hey theres a dead guy in ur dash call ghostbusters lol looks good homie
> *


lol...thanks homie.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@Mar 11 2010, 10:07 PM~16865887
> *cool luxurylows i like that chrome grill is it e&g i have the gold on mine but want to trade it for a chrome one
> *


yeah its the E&G.. I dont like the looks of gold on cars .. :wow:


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

neither do i but it was on the car when i got it maybe i can get it chromed


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

13x7 or 14x7 both will fit 

14s are easier (cutting and grinding)

the skirts will work too (gotta grind em)

with 13s you gotta get longer lug studs


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 1 2010, 12:13 PM~18199392
> *13x7 or 14x7 both will fit
> 
> 14s are easier (cutting and grinding)
> ...


 : :wave:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 1 2010, 04:04 PM~18200735
> *:wow:
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :wave:
> *


 13x7 and 14x7 STANDARDS will work

either size you need spacers too


----------



## buick_82 (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 3 2010, 10:19 PM~16789831
> *14x7 standars
> 
> 
> ...


damn that lac clean!


----------

